
Millennials are being dot.conned by cult-like tech companies - AndrewUnmuted
http://nypost.com/2016/04/03/millennials-are-being-dot-conned-by-cult-like-tech-companies/
======
nunobrito
Hmm. Reminds me of the Google office in Pittsburgh.

The main room was literally decorated in bright childish colors like a
kindergarden with legos included, they boasted nerf wars and almost "no
management" to exist. The question of salary was always a running target and I
could only wonder how some real work could ever get done on those conditions.

At the time I was disappointed. So, I've witnessed in person at least one
other office similar to hubspot in the wild.

~~~
Bluestrike2
In Pittsburgh especially, I think that's because recruiting students/recent
grads is such a concern here (and becoming more of one as competition for
talent becomes fiercer here). There's definitely an assumption that a "fun"
office appeals to that audience. And it clearly does in a lot of ways.
Figuring out how to strike a balance is the hard part.

~~~
true_religion
My idea of a fun workplace is one where everyone has their own office, with a
large window to the outside, a door and walls that go up to the ceiling.

~~~
nunobrito
Indeed. I'm not even asking a view to some nature, but definitively something
that isn't a cubicle nor "open space".

Well, can't complain anymore about offices. Founded a startup and now work
anywhere, most notably on coffee houses and while traveling on the train
(we're based in Europe).

------
justinlardinois
New York Post is (at best) one step up from tabloids. Also, this article is
looking at a single company (based in Massachusetts, no less) and generalizing
it to the whole industry.

------
supernintendo
The New York Post makes a faulty generalization based on the (alleged)
activities of a single company to throw shade at one of the largest industries
in our economy. For a publication that praises free market economics as much
as it does, this seems like an ironic knee jerk reaction to have.

But hey, these are the same "journalists" who think all brown people with
backpacks are terrorists [1] so we can't really expect much of them.

[1] [http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/10/01/ny-post-settles-
laws...](http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/10/01/ny-post-settles-lawsuit-over-
infamous-boston-bo/200974)

------
trimtab
This is just an expanded version of the press release for Dan Lyon's book.
That being said there are plenty of startups that are like this. Thankfully,
most are not.

------
tryitnow
I think there's an interesting article idea here, but NY post is not the
publication to pull it off.

------
pascalxus
To be honest, some of this seems like a pretty fun working environment. I
don't see anything egregious about these work conditions, other than the
terrible work life balance, the worthless stock options and below market rate
salaries. If you can find a better salary elsewhere with good work/life
balance, then do it. Just because people choose to work in these environments
doesn't mean they've been duped. As for the stock options, generally speaking,
you shouldn't expect too much value out of those.

------
sportanova
Agree with the overarching theme but the article comes across as petty. A lot
of companies try to be overly fun and expect you to live at the office, one
guy wrote on article on how to make your company a "cult"
[https://www.scribd.com/doc/93939940/Cult-
Creation](https://www.scribd.com/doc/93939940/Cult-Creation)

------
bertiewhykovich
I don't understand the logic of extrapolating industry-wide pathology from one
pathological example. That's not to say that millennials _aren 't_ "being
dot.conned by cult-like tech companies" \-- but this article gives me
absolutely no reason to believe that this is the case.

------
dk8996
Being a techy that in Boston, I still don't get why anyone wants to work at
HubSpot. Moreover, I still don't know what their product does.

